# Electric chainsaw - is this a good idea?



## CoconutPete (Jan 22, 2010)

I have a decent amount of small trees (4" trunk diameter) that I will be cutting down in addition to a bigger amount of branches that need to be trimmed off other trees. I started w/ an "old shcool saw" a few weeks ago but it gets old real quick....

SO I stumbled over an electric chainsaw the other day at Sears. Has anyone used one of these? I mean the obvious advantage seems to be that you avoid the maintenance of an internal combusion engine and the downside is probably that you don't get as much power (the small trees is the only reason I am considering it)


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

Avoid the wimpy 9amp ones for sure. I found older ones (yard sales, CL, etc.) work better, are cheaper, and will STILL probably last longer than a new crappy one made in or with parts from...you know where. I use a 14amp one and with a sharp blade, it rocks for firewood. AND I can use it INSIDE the woodshed in the middle of winter.

DM


----------



## jamiedolan (Sep 2, 2008)

CoconutPete said:


> I have a decent amount of small trees (4" trunk diameter) that I will be cutting down in addition to a bigger amount of branches that need to be trimmed off other trees. I started w/ an "old shcool saw" a few weeks ago but it gets old real quick....
> 
> SO I stumbled over an electric chainsaw the other day at Sears. Has anyone used one of these? I mean the obvious advantage seems to be that you avoid the maintenance of an internal combusion engine and the downside is probably that you don't get as much power (the small trees is the only reason I am considering it)


If your doing smaller branches a Sawzall with a sharp blade works well. I cut about a 20" limb with my Sawzall with a 15" blade. That took some time. But 1"-4" are quite easy and fast with a good blade. Not as fast as a chain saw by any means, but the Sawzall is highly reliable and I feel is safer to climb up in trees with.

Jamie


----------



## Yoyizit (Jul 11, 2008)

Got the $49 one last Xmas, have yet to use it. It's light so I should be able to safely use this with one hand, over my head, while I'm strapped to the ladder. 
I also have a gas model and a 3' bowsaw.

For current draws less than 13A you can use a #16 AWG ext. cord, depending on the length you need. Aim for a 5% or less voltage drop at rated saw current.

http://www.google.com/images?client...F-8&um=1&ie=UTF-8&source=og&sa=N&hl=en&tab=wi

http://getrescuetraining.com/fallprotection/middy.jpg


----------



## Mike in Arkansas (Dec 29, 2008)

I have one I purchased at WalMart many years ago and it has always exceeded my expectations. Cuts like a champ and will cut anything up to the length of the bar. Maybe a little slower than a honking big gas model but worth every penny.


----------



## Yoyizit (Jul 11, 2008)

Mike in Arkansas said:


> I have one I purchased at WalMart many years ago and it has always exceeded my expectations. Cuts like a champ and will cut anything up to the length of the bar. Maybe a little slower than a honking big gas model but worth every penny.


And some of them may put DC into the motor to brake it when the switch is off so they are probably safer than these gas saws that can cut through your femoral artery and your femur pretty quickly.


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

I use a small Stihl, a BIG Dolmar in the woods and an electric in the shed. I made a gift of a newer one the wife bought to a friend when another friend gave me an older, more powerful one. He uses the wimpy one for branches and brush and has never complained to me about it. In fact, he still thanks me by bringing me his worn blades to sharpen for him. Po)

DM


----------



## Thurman (Feb 9, 2009)

My wife asked to use my "real" chainsaw this year to trim back some trees which may have had at least 3"--4" branches. I told her "NO, you'll put your eye out". She happened to be at a big box store and saw an electric chain saw and bought it. She has trimmed more limbs, old trees back which had multiple trunks, than ever before. One neighbor asked me to not let her in his yard with her new toy. Less time fussing at me, more time working in the yard. I'd have to say--IF there's a HER involved, buy HER one. David


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

Good point indeed! I find the wife in the woodshed every once in a while happily sawing branches down to size!
She enjoys it....

DM


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

For yard maintenance they are great. Dangermouse is 100% right!


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

I bought an electric chainsaw, did not last long
Might be something simple to fix...haven't looked at it

Since it died I have been using my sawzall - for about 3 years now


----------



## CoconutPete (Jan 22, 2010)

You know... I never thought about using the sawzall .... that just might be a simple way to save $50!!!!!

I'm gonna try it tomorrow!

I cut some more the "old-school way" today ... it got old real quick, so I started scrubbing the siding instead...


----------



## Tom Struble (Dec 29, 2008)

there are better brands of electric saws out there too

http://www.stihlusa.com/chainsaws/

http://www.makita.com/en-us/Modules/Tools/ToolDetails.aspx?ID=336


----------



## Yoyizit (Jul 11, 2008)

Stihl doesn't like DIYers; you can't get parts lists, etc., at least for their gas leaf blowers.


----------



## Red Squirrel (Jun 29, 2009)

I was cutting down a tree for my parents with my buck saw while the neighbor was trying to get his chainsaw started, then he decided to use a sawzall, and wow, does that ever go well. I would actually buy a good sawzall and some long blades over a chainsaw just for the simplicity and convinience - no gas or oil to worry about.


----------



## jamiedolan (Sep 2, 2008)

Red Squirrel said:


> I was cutting down a tree for my parents with my buck saw while the neighbor was trying to get his chainsaw started, then he decided to use a sawzall, and wow, does that ever go well. I would actually buy a good sawzall and some long blades over a chainsaw just for the simplicity and convinience - no gas or oil to worry about.


Bosch makes the best sawzall blades that I have found:

http://www.boschtools.com/products/accessories/pages/BoschAccessoryDetail.aspx?pid=293

Milwaukee makes a pruning blade:

http://www.amazon.com/Milwaukee-48-00-1301-Sawzall-5-Teeth-Pruning/dp/B000E8SZSC

I've used both for pruning / large branch cutting, and I think the bosch blades last the longest and make very good cuts.

Jamie


----------



## Yoyizit (Jul 11, 2008)

Finally used my saw. One warning that I didn't see with the gas model is not to force the cut - the motor may keep up speed but it will die soon.

You also need a 100' cord.


----------



## DIY1963 (Jul 21, 2010)

As long as you are only cutting small stuff. The only problem is most people get tempted to do a job too big for the saw or get tired of waiting for the was to make the cut and push it too hard thats when accidents happend. I would not skimp on a chainsaw buy a good one.

If it is jsut small stuff sawzall works great. In fact I have a gas powered recipricating saw I got at a yard sale.


----------



## frenchelectrican (Apr 12, 2006)

For the little branches I just used the receptaing saw or hevey duty skillsaw one of the two { use the skill saw on buck only please } but for larger branch I use the gaz unit they will cut much faster.

There a nice tips from the pros whom cut wood all the time they told me that they keep two diffrent set of chains one set for soft wood and other set for hard woods { they run it everyday but pas moi.}

The other thing is do not put any pressure on the cutting bar or the blades let it work byself it will cut pretty good espcally true with chain saw let the weight take care of it byself.

Merci.
Marc


----------



## scarrylarry (Jun 1, 2010)

*Chainsaws*

http://www.arboristsite.com/ check out this website for serious chainsaw information.Pro loggers,Arborist's,Serious firewood cutters.I'm a member on there.Be Safe!
scarrylarry


----------



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

Be sure to use the proper blade with the reciprocating saw, as the others bog down from the sap: http://www.skiltools.com/en/General/ImagePopup.html?img=http:______mdm.boschwebservices.com___MDMCache___English%20[US]___t06___0000002___r02123v15.jpg&header=&thumbnails=0

I used an older 16” Sears electric chainsaw for 25 years of framing, cutting 4x10 fir headers, 6x12, 7x21 glue-lams, para-lams (a lot denser), multiple TJI joists while bundled together upon delivery and 2x4 door plates without a break-down. Keep the blade sharp and oiled with WD40 works best for me.

Be safe, Gary


----------



## Yoyizit (Jul 11, 2008)

scarrylarry said:


> http://www.arboristsite.com/ check out this website for serious chainsaw information.Pro loggers,Arborist's,Serious firewood cutters.I'm a member on there.Be Safe!
> scarrylarry


Every book and video I got on cutting began with "In memory of. . ."


----------

